# Spilling The Beans



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

So, for over a month now I have been being recruited by a VERY prestigious and well known corporation in the broadcasting business here in the US of A.

This afternoon I completed the interview process and was given some VERY positive signs that an offer may be extended within the next week or so's time.

I have confided in a very select few people my potential change of employment, and now I am sharing this with potential change with my interwebs family P-Fury.

Nothing is official yet, but I am quite confident in my performance with the process and my professional abilities.

This opportunity is what I have been working towards for my entire career thus far and is a true game changer in all aspects!

Tho this thread may be premature I just wanted to share vaguely for now that I may have truly "arrived" in my professional life and will happily share all the details as soon as the ink is down...

Giggidy!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

so whats your career in? broadcasting? media?

are you going to be a new anchorman for cnn or something?

whatever it is i hope you get it


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Bake







I hope the offer comes sooner than later, you must be a bit nervous waiting for an answer.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats man - I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats Bake!...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

they're going to let you use the cameras aren't they


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I work in engineering. This job would be very specific to dealing with the master control systems, the actual air chain for final transmission to the satellites.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ksls said:


> Congrats Bake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone!!

Actually I'm not really nervous, I am pretty confident that I nailed it but would like to hear back ASAP.

The last guy I spoke to is waiting for his boss to return so he can review with him/her for final approval. If it was his decision alone I think I would have been given the offer right then and there, but with giant corporations it is a process.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

congrats man!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like you're on your way to your dream job. Awesome man, congratulations.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how cool is that! good stuff bake! big time baller now


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

congrats man. hope it works for you


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Man that's great news, bake.

I'm always very happy for peeps when something GOOD happens in their life.

This is one of those times! I hope you get the position!!

Be blessed, man.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Goodluck and congrats when it happens!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats Bake!!!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I never congratulate people before they get something, I'm afraid to jinx it. Best of luck, hope you get what you've worked for.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Agree with Bawb^ Good luck brother!


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Give us a hint of your new employer!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hes working for Ron Burgundy.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry, not disclosing anything else at this point.

I should hear later this week, or early next week.

When its official I will let you know.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i bet its ESPN!!

good luck bake!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ESPN 8 "The Ocho" ???????


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bake all I want to know is over 120k per year or less?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

If your in,can you hook me up with a job !!!lol


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Bake all I want to know is over 120k per year or less?


Canadian? I dunno, what is ghey monopoly money worth in the US these days?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

[email protected]° said:


> Bake all I want to know is over 120k per year or less?


Canadian? I dunno, what is ghey monopoly money worth in the US these days?
[/quote]

about 1.04 us. our money might be gay but atleast its worth more then yours


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

TheTyeMan said:


> Bake all I want to know is over 120k per year or less?


Canadian? I dunno, what is ghey monopoly money worth in the US these days?
[/quote]

about 1.04 us. our money might be gay but atleast its worth more then yours
[/quote]

HEY, how boot that!!

I'm not a Canadian hater, just teasing...









and DT, NONE of your business, but let me just say I will be VERY well compensated...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheTyeMan said:


> Bake all I want to know is over 120k per year or less?


Canadian? I dunno, what is ghey monopoly money worth in the US these days?
[/quote]

about 1.04 us. our money might be gay but atleast its worth more then yours
[/quote]

Bahahahah effin


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Bake all I want to know is over 120k per year or less?


Canadian? I dunno, what is ghey monopoly money worth in the US these days?
[/quote]

about 1.04 us. our money might be gay but atleast its worth more then yours
[/quote]

Bahahahah effin








[/quote]

If you say so...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Bake all I want to know is over 120k per year or less?


Canadian? I dunno, what is ghey monopoly money worth in the US these days?
[/quote]

about 1.04 us. our money might be gay but atleast its worth more then yours
[/quote]

Bahahahah effin








[/quote]

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't most prices for goods in Canada higher priced than what is in US?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats man! I know how you feel, just a few weeks back I got extended a huge offer, advancement, in my career and company. For me this offer was not my pinnacle of position, or even really the direction I was wanting to go with my working life. I was not thrilled about moving to an area I knew nothing about, and ended up turning the job down. I have not even had time to settle in here and am very happy with my current set up. I know that feeling though when you got the opp knocking on your door







I hope it all works out of ya man!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I got a call today, not exactly THE CALL, but a good one.

Was told I am still in the running and on the short list.

Was promised a call next week with a final decision...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

good luck brotha. u got this.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Best of luck bake


----------



## lemondrop (Aug 13, 2011)

sorry you did not get it, better luck next time


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

lemondrop said:


> sorry you did not get it, better luck next time


I'm not out, I will get a definitive answer next week.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope the answer is yes bake. I remember how you told me you started as a kid "hang around" - good to see you have a shot at the big times.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

[email protected]° said:


> sorry you did not get it, better luck next time


I'm not out, I will get a definitive answer next week.
[/quote]

Actually, that's your boss, didn't you know he's a member?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck man....getting a call is a really good sign.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

[email protected]° said:


> So, for over a month now I have been being recruited by a VERY prestigious and well known corporation in the broadcasting business here in the US of A.
> 
> This afternoon I completed the interview process and was given some VERY positive signs that an offer may be extended within the next week or so's time.
> 
> ...


Vague but whatever Bake...your a great guy that is intelligent and a good soul....you deserve all you get and I hope your goals are achieved in life no matter what they are....you deserve it and I hope it continues to go well for you for a long long time brother!

\/ This post is following me Lassie \/


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I GOT THE JOB!!!

SUPER EXCITED!!!

Better pay, and no more tolls/parking expense!!!

I start October 10th!!

NBC Universal is my new employer!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

[email protected]° said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!
> 
> SUPER EXCITED!!!
> 
> ...


Good for you man!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

[email protected]° said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!
> 
> SUPER EXCITED!!!
> 
> ...


know how im online too much? i read "no more trolls"

anyways...





















CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Amazing man congratulations


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Huge congrats to you Bake. well done


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats Bake


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I was actually going to pull this thread up asking for an update. Good job.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratz


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratz


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> I was actually going to pull this thread up asking for an update. Good job.


I didn't think it was going to take as long as it did for the offer to come.

Tho thinking back it did take a similar amount of time to land the job I'm leaving.

I generally try to keep these things to myself but I was really excited about the possibility and thought the interview went really good, which I suppose it did.

I have had a lot of luck in landing jobs for which I am very grateful! I work in a very unique niche industry and sadly there is not a lot of new blood coming into the business. In the USA, and from what I'm told the rest of the world as well there are no degree programs for what I do. It's something you stumble into and learn as you go. I was lucky to get into it when I was 20 years old and could afford to learn from the bottom up. Companies that need people with my skills will and do seek you out when they have the need. Ironically I will be supporting RSN's or Regional Sports Networks which is what I am doing now, or at least for the next 2 weeks Only now I will be supporting over a dozen of them instead of just 1.

I hope to stay with NBC for a very long time and move into management eventually to pass my knowledge and expertise down to the next generation of broadcast engineers.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

All the hurdles have been cleared (Background check, drug screen, and MOUNTAIN of paperwork)and I'm officially a go for my start date a week from Monday!!

I also joined The Society of Broadcast Engineers (SBE) and am going to work on my certifications. The exams are very difficult and I need to study for them. They include subjects I have never worked with such as terrestrial transmitters (broadcast towers) FCC regulations, and RF spectrum. I still need 6 more years of experience to apply for Certified Professional Broadcast Engineer and the exam prep will probably take me nearly that long but there are other certifications I can earn now.

I am not required to earn any of these certs but I want to earn them for my own personal development and satisfaction. Having them can also help me get into management down the road which is a goal of mine.

I am looking for an affordable copy of the NAB Engineering Handbook to use as a study guide. A new copy goes for $200.+ I hope to find a used copy for $125. or less.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Great news, congrats!!!!


----------

